# Scrapple Fest (Harrisburg, PA)



## ianfernite

BYO scrapple. Haha.





June 12:
Under the train bridge, 525 south front street
Meet up 11am - 3pm
Bike ride 1pm - 3pm
Show 3pm - ?

Heathers
Ghost Mice
Spoonboy
imadethismistake
My Friend Propaganda
Matt Fox
$3-5


June 13:
LPYC
Vegan breakfast 10am - 12pm
Show 12pm - 4pm

Factors Of Four
Raise Up Roof Beams
The Tet Offensive
Spraynard
Moe Weimer
$5-10

Kickball 4pm-4:45pm
Bike ride to Champ 5pm
Champ show 7pm

Strike Anywhere
Lion of Judah
This Is Hell
Deathrats
Lower Allen Villians
$12

June 14
Champ
Show 10am

Shellshag
Stupid Party
Mancruel
Killhole
Homo | Youth
Red Vs. Black
Great Caesar's Ghost
+tba
$5-10

Soccer game after the show (maybe)


----------



## pillowtron

fuck yeah! haha


----------



## ray beez

i agree with the post above


----------



## pillowtron

come visit pa for it, ray


----------



## Mouse

if anyone is going from baltimore or anywhere from down south to this, give me a ride! I live right off of 95 north of baltimore. I wanna goooo!


----------



## ianfernite

ScrappleFest Harrisburg, PA | MySpace.com

You could ask there ... Drew might be able to hook you up with someone.. I am almost positive that some kids from Frederick will be going, but I'm not sure about Baltimore.

Actually, Ghost Mice will be in Baltimore the day before. Perhaps you could ride up with them? I'm not sure, but I think it's worth a shot!


----------



## wiss

i'm very excited for this!! it's in less then a week!!


----------



## pillowtron

hell yeah wiss, we have like 4 days. you from pa?


----------



## ianfernite

I'm not that excited. It's supposed to rain, and I'm riding my bike down. Blah. Hopefully there will be a few dry hours on Thursday; and even better, hopefully it won't rain at all!


----------



## pillowtron

you have a place to stay down here or are you only coming to the friday show? also if the weather is bad my girlfriend said she'd drive down to pick you up


----------



## ianfernite

I have my choice of several places, maybe. Thanks, but I'll be fine! I just have to see whether it will be drier on Thursday or early Friday morning.

Also, I updated the info. Some bands added, some removed, some moved.


----------



## pillowtron

mmk. i guess ill just see you there then!


----------



## wiss

pillowtron said:


> hell yeah wiss, we have like 4 days. you from pa?



nah, i'm from new jersey.

oh, does anyone know of anywhere to camp out? any open yards or anything?


----------



## ianfernite

Ask around on the first day; the guy who set it up was looking for a yard for the bands to crash in.


----------



## pillowtron

gah, one more day!


----------



## ianfernite

I'm heading up tomorrow morning; hopefully before 9AM. I need to rig some sort of fender in case of puddles and general wetness. Luckily I only have to take two roads to get to Harrisburg from here.


----------



## pillowtron

haha, its already slightly raining here. i hope its not to bad for you... be careful


----------



## ianfernite

Not much rain here. Hopefully it's not too bad tomorrow morning; I'd like to get there by 1, but I'm not sure if I'll have it in me to ride around the Greenbelt with everyone else, haha. I rigged a duct tape and cardboard splash guard, so my ass and my pack won't get soaked from water on the roads.

I'll see you and Wiss tomorrow!


----------



## pillowtron

hell yeah man, ill come up and be all creepy when i see ya.


----------



## ianfernite

I look forward to it! Haha.


----------



## gingerail

Hey folks,
I'm visiting PA from OR and would like to come check out the fest tomorrow! I'm in Pittsburgh right now and am at the mercy of someone else's schedule, so what time should I arrive if I want to check out most of the show? 3? Or would I be safe coming later? Can't wait....


----------



## pillowtron

ginger, if you pm me your # ill help you get with directions and what-not, unless you are okay. The show today starts at 3, but i plan on getting there at like 2-2:30...


----------



## pillowtron

Even though there was a delay that show was great!


----------



## gingerail

Damn it! I tried to make it to Scrapple Fest today but showed up just as everyone was walking away....Can't make it tomorrow because I'm staying in Pittsburg, but cheers to you folks! It looks like you've got a game of kickball ahead of ya....


----------



## wiss

show was awesome! it was nice meeting a lot of nice people too. Heathers ruled!!


----------



## ianfernite

You missed a sweet gypsy punk band Saturday night and today! They're called Marionette Roulette; they're pretty much exactly like World/Inferno, but heavier and with some different instruments. 

It was a pretty cool weekend.


----------



## pillowtron

yeah the heathers were good, i thought it was funny that they were so shy while singing and kept laughing and whatnot.


----------



## wiss

ianfernite said:


> You missed a sweet gypsy punk band Saturday night and today! They're called Marionette Roulette; they're pretty much exactly like World/Inferno, but heavier and with some different instruments.
> 
> It was a pretty cool weekend.




yeah... i know of them and have seen them before. i can't get into them at all because of the fact that they're exactly like inferno..


----------



## orso

ianfernite said:


> You missed a sweet gypsy punk band Saturday night and today! They're called Marionette Roulette; they're pretty much *exactly like World/Inferno*, but heavier and with some different instruments.
> 
> It was a pretty cool weekend.



the show friday was fucking incredible, and the Marionette Roulette needs to get rid of Kevin (the singer) if the rest of the members (who are all awesome by the way) don't want to look like a joke.. of course, that's just my opinion though...


----------



## ianfernite

I can't help but like any band with a musical saw, haha.


----------



## pillowtron

haha, i guess i should have went that night too. sigh.


----------

